# Sandwell college..Birmingham.



## Mikeymutt (Nov 13, 2016)

Been wanting to see this place for a long time.and whilst in Birmingham,we popped by.i was really let down to be honest.the place is trashed beynd trashed.even from earlier reports this year.the place has just deteriorated so much over the years since it closed.i don't think it will be long before its bulldozed to the ground or razed to the ground.the raised lecture room is now a burnt shell.under the dome all the rubbish has been stacked.we could only get in one of the three remaining buildings.but looking back at my photos,there was some lovely decay in there.and the dome is still worth seeing alone.so glad I finally got to see it.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty well messed up. I cannot see anything which could be recycled or any renovation that could be done to the building. Outside looks nice though.


----------



## shatners (Nov 13, 2016)

Great shots Mikey... I honestly cant believe that's the same building I've been around... its gone downhill so fast despite being straight across from a police station lol!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 13, 2016)

shatners said:


> Great shots Mikey... I honestly cant believe that's the same building I've been around... its gone downhill so fast despite being straight across from a police station lol!



Funny enough I looked at your report earlier and can't believe how mint it was four years ago.and how much hm there was


----------



## smiler (Nov 13, 2016)

It bin knocked about a bit, can't decide who I dislike more, metal thieves or fire bugs, great pics Mikey, Thanks


----------



## degenerate (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice Mikey  that dome still looks cool!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice one, I'm surprised there's so much _nice_ decay in there! 
Great photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Nov 14, 2016)

plenty of decay there Mikey, might have to have a look myself. thanks for posting


----------



## HughieD (Nov 14, 2016)

Yet another total stunner of a set. You make dereliction look so good Mikey.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 22, 2016)

christ on a bike - that's in bad shape now . We encountered the most unbothered secca ever on our way out of the place. Nice shots as always Mikey


----------



## Potter (Dec 1, 2016)

Places like this should be a saved, rather than left to the mercy of scum.


----------



## vintage76 (Dec 2, 2016)

I grew up there in the late 70's, I remember the college when it was in use. would love to go back and explore it now.


----------



## SS_EXplorer (Jan 7, 2017)

Absolutely amazing 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

